# Nooooo !!!!!!!



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just heard there was a shooting today in Amish country PA today a man walked in to a one room school house and told the boys to leave and shot the girls dead from ages 6-12 Please pray for the Familes and that these shooting in schools comes to a stop 
Willie

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/15105305/?GT1=8618


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man... I saw an early report on this this A.M. but no details.
What the hell gets into peoples brains with this stuff?
What little girl child deserves that?

Our hearts bleed,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

If you think up the sickest thing you can, somebody has done it or will soon. This is not one world we live in.

Hug your kids.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad...so sad


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sad indeed, what is this world coming too. Just recently in a small town in Bailey Colorado there was a gunman who killed one girl, shot himself and sexually molested several others before it was all over. My parents live in this small peaceful town and they can't understand what, why or how? Story here

I'm hugging my kids more lately, maybe that's all we can do when the places we know and trust aren't safe anymore.

Bill.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Just heard there was a shooting today in Amish country PA today a man walked in to a one room school house and told the boys to leave and shot the girls dead from ages 6-12 Please pray for the Familes and that these shooting in schools comes to a stop
> Willie
> 
> http://msnbc.msn.com/id/15105305/?GT1=8618


Just a modest suggestion here. How about we - by we, I mean the general public and most especially the news media - not publicize these things and see if that has an effect on copycats?

Sluggo


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

[/quote]

Just a modest suggestion here. How about we - by we, I mean the general public and most especially the news media - not publicize these things and see if that has an effect on copycats?

Sluggo
[/quote]

Exactly... Not every whack job out there comes up with stuff like this on their own. I don't pretend to know the ways the mind works, but multiple examples have shown that something makes people snap.... In this example, it's something that happened 20 years ago. Who would have thought something like this would have happened?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am afraid that no matter what we do, They are still out there.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I was just telling my wife this morning that this is one thing that scares me to death every time I see it in the news. We have twelve year old twins (boy and a girl) and as much as we try to protect them, there is no way to do that when such mind less acts of violence comes into a place that is supposed to be safe.

As of this morning five little girls have died because of this. There is no reason for it.

Keith


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sad ... very sad ... When the "sniper was around here shooting people it was tense enough .... but when he went to the school, it was even worse ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It's really sad
Its bad enough when its another classmate that does it 
But this was a 32 year old man with a wife and 3 kids
From what I heard it had something to do with something that happened 20 years old that lead to this
What in the world could be bottled up for so long to take out on little girls that haven't even begun to live!!
This hit close to home for some of us here in PA.

Here is the lastest I have just read on this Amish Shooting

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, this is a very sick world we live in. I used to work at a psych hospital, and, believe me, you can't tell the child molesters/murderers, etc., from the "fine, upstanding citizens" when they're walking down the street. One advantage I had was knowing the clients I worked with WERE sick.
Here, where I live, is a small city, and I've been here all my life.....50 years. I've seen it go from where everybody knew everybody, to having a list of GBI Sex Offenders on the internet that number close to 50, in this county!! And, now, people don't know hardly anybody they see at Super Walmart, or a restaurant. In fact, it's rare to run into a friend, at all.
One reason I've taken up camping, again, is to have the opportunity to spend time with my family in what is, hopefully, a more wholesome, safe environment, and getting away from the rush and hustle of everyday life. I think family time spent camping helps the children bond with their parents more, as there's less interference from your everyday life.......YOU control the amount of interference, rather than the environment interfering.
Darlene


----------

